# B13 Project



## MazdaAspec (Mar 28, 2011)

I bought this B13 sentra Ser with an sr20det GTiR swap in it. The motor was just dropped in and that was it with nothing hooked up at all. I bought it for $600 and plan on getting it running for autox. So far we have Ground control suspension in, battery relocated to the trunk, the intake blocked off from the motor to help keep hot air away from it, and ECU with harness from GTiR. We have it all hooked up but unable to get the injectors to work. Car is just going to be used for autox so if any one has suspension ideas please let me know. Stupid injectors GRR. Do I get new ones or have a shop open this up. The car has been sitting for 5 years by the way untill NOW


----------



## 94sentra1.6 (Jan 20, 2011)

oh lord im envious of you...all that for 600 bucks is NICE. i paid 700 for my car and GA16DE with it running and such.../clapforyou


----------



## brynel (May 17, 2011)

can u take a pic of the covering of your fuse boxes plz i need to know wat each fuse is for............i cant seem to see mine


----------



## 34Diesel34 (Nov 13, 2011)

Damn. What a steal. The GTIR engine alone is worth more than $600. Then you get a whole car with it too.


----------

